# Particular Redemption



## Barnpreacher (Jul 12, 2008)

What does it mean to you personally and what kind of effect does it have on your Christian life?


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jul 12, 2008)

Maybe a better way to put it would be, how does the doctrine of particular redemption help lead you to worship God?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 12, 2008)

See This
Now That The Frivolities are Over… L.A., Part 3 « Backwoods Presbyterian


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks, Ben.

I'm not really asking to broaden my understanding of it (although it never hurts me to read more and more on a certain doctrine found in Scripture). I'm asking more because I'll be preaching on limited atonement in the morning and I just wanted to get some ideas on how the doctrine has deepened other individuals affection for the Lord Jesus.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 12, 2008)

I know I was trying to show how Limited Atonement means literally the Gospel to me.


----------



## Iconoclast (Jul 12, 2008)

Ryan,
At first I took great comfort in the truth of Particular Redemption because it tied together much of the teaching of the grace and mercy of the cross.
I always liked John 10/Ezk.34 The good shepherd searching out His sheep. The certainty of it. The finality of it. Jesus set His face link a flint and he must accomplish the work of the cross,ie, the covenant of redemption.
As I came to understand Hebrews 2:9-16- He did not take on him the nature of angels, but the seed of Abraham, No matter who commented on it , Hugh Martin, John Owen, Arthur Pink, Matthew Henry, Charles Spurgeon,
they had a similar reaction to the so great a salvation which is graced to sinners such as myself, and you who believe.
The certainty of the finished work is exciting but it does not help anyone unless the Holy Spirit quickens them. Just as much as Jesus taking hold of Peter sinking in the water, He takes hold of all the seed of Abraham.
When I came to understand this is what had happened to me, who was very far from the kingdom of God,rebellious, profane,sinking in my sin and hopeless despair. I was and still am amazed that God did not cut me off in my sin justly. But God who is rich in mercy made himself known to me. He now ever lives as my Great High Priest, I expect that I will never fully grasp it this side of the Heavenly Jerusalem , but I continue to prayerfully and through faith lay hold of the promise that was extended to me by God, in union with Him.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you, guys. 

Great stuff, and very encouraging to help me stand and declare the whole counsel of God which includes difficult doctrines such as this.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jul 12, 2008)

My text is Romans 2:6-11. I am showing the folks the difference between the two groups of people at the last judgment; that being the imputed righteousness of Jesus Christ for the group that receives glory, honor and immortality.

From that passage, in looking at the two groups I have gone in-depth over the last several weeks on the Doctrines of Grace. 

The passage shows a perfect opposite between Christ's sheep and the goats, or those that are Christ's and those that belong to the kingdom of darkness. The Lord is strongly impressing upon my heart the two phrases, "My sheep" from John 10 and "his people" in Matthew 1:21.

I covet everyone's prayers for the services tomorrow.

Thanks.


----------



## Iconoclast (Jul 12, 2008)

Ryan ,
That sounds like it will be a very profitable sermon , Lord willing.
We have studied the same exact theme in our sunday school for the past month, using the separation that takes place at the Great white throne judgment.
Throughout redemptive history God has used judgment to protect the Godly line. [flood , Sodom, Exodus,etc]
Here in Ezk.22


> 26Her priests have violated my law, and have profaned mine holy things: they have put no difference between the holy and profane, neither have they shewed difference between the unclean and the clean, and have hid their eyes from my sabbaths, and I am profaned among them.


 This repeated sin of failing to separate unto the Lord , but to profane themselves with all manner of idols/ Leads to Jesus coming to be the True Israel Ezk. 34 / on behalf of His people[ the sheep] Isa 49:1-8
The final judgment and second death makes eternal what has happened in time. Either being judged In Christ [like your message will bring out] Him being the substitute, or the sinner going to get the eternal wages of sin.


----------

